# Un peu d'aide pour un debutant.....

## pek

Chers tous,

je vous ecrit parce que je suis un newbie dans le monde de gentoo, mais souhaite cependant l'installer sur mon systeme, car elle me semble stable et tres interessante  :Smile: 

Cependant, apres avoir lu les pages de doc, je n'arrive toujours pas a l'installer.

Mon plus gros probleme concerne mon modem: c'est un speedtouch alcatel usb (la petite raie verte) et je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur le net.

Meme avec une autre distribution (SuSE 8.1), je n'ai jamais reussi, le modem plante quand j'invoque pppd. (ppd me renvoie modem hanged up; terminated)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee?

Voire une solution....

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

pour ma part je n'ai jamais réellement eu de gros souci avec ce modem (à part mon post là sous gentoo, car la reconnexion ne s'était pas faite automatiquement).

Tu peux essayer d'utiliser les drivers qui sont sur speedtouch.sf.net ils sont très performant, en plus il y a une doc d'install en français, ou tout est indiqué, les modules dont tu as besoin pour gérer le modem, la mise en ligne, etc...

Arrives déjà à charger le mgmt.o sans problème ?

----------

## pek

Oui,

d'apres var/log/message, il me dit que le modem fonctionne. Mais quand j'invoque pppd, il se connecte mais me dit modem hanged up...;

Cela dit, je ne sais pas comment j'ai reussi une fois a me conencter sur le net et depuis plus rien

Je n'ai rien change, et je commence a ne plus rien comprendre....

A l'aiiiiiiiide!!!!!!!

----------

## DuF

est ce que tu lances bien pppd call adsl

et si oui est ce que tu le fais en tant que root ?

charger le mgmt.o en user ça pose pas de souci, mais le pppd c différent !

----------

## pek

Je fais tout en super user, et rien ne marche. J'ai suivi les instructions de sourceforge a la lettre, j'ai eesaye la support database de Suse, et rien n'a marche  :Sad: 

Je craque, surtout qd, comme je l'ai dit, j'ai eu UNE fois une connection, qui n'a pas plante. Je ne sais pas pquoi j'ai redemarre mon ordi, mais je suis sur d'une chose, je ne peux plus me connecter!!!!!

----------

## DuF

à la limite indique nous ce que tu as dans ton /var/log/messages, mais bon le modem hang up je crois que chez moi ça arrive qd je perds le lien adsl.

Sinon pour Suse je ne pourrai pas t'aider plus je ne connais pas Suse, jamais installé !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est assez étonnant ce que tu racontes, pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu de problêmes pour me connecter avec ce modem.

Tu tapes quoi exactement comme ligne de commande pour charger le microcode?

----------

## pek

Ben je tape:

modem_run -m -f /path to microcode/

var/message me dit que le modem est en marche

puis je tape

pppd call adsl (adsl etant le nom de fichier de ma connection)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

c'est exactement les mêmes commandes que moi...

Peut être n'as tu pas attendu assez longtemps après le chargement du microcode...

En même temps comme je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec le speedtouch, je ne suis pas forcément le mieux placé pour t'aider.

----------

## DuF

de toute façon qd tu lances la commande pour le microcode, il me semble qu'il rend la main qu'une fois que c'est fini, c'était le cas avant sous mon ancien nux avant que je mette gentoo.

Moi à ta place je vérifierai les options du noyau, si t'as bien le bon driver USB, etc...

et sinon je changerai de distrib  :Smile: 

----------

## pek

Non, je suis sur que le  microcode est bien lance (enfin selon var/log/message). Et puis qd j'essaye de le relancer, j'obtiens une erreur: device is already in used.

Et j'aimerais changer de distrib, mais je ne peux installer gentoo, car je ne sais pas comment faire une install avec ce modem (je n'ai pas dautres moyens de me connecter sur le net...)

S'il te plait, si tu sais comment initialiser le modem au demarrage du liveCD, peux-tu m'expliquer? 

Je serais ravi  :Smile: 

D'avance merciPS: comment as-tu fais pour installer gentoo (j'essaye de l'installer en stage 1)?

----------

## DuF

bah en fait moi j'ai installer ma gentoo à partir de ma mdk  :Smile: 

donc j'avais ma connexion internet, très très pratique

Sinon tu peux essayer de tester avec un autre microcode, peut être que celui que tu as est défectueux, je dis ça à tout hasard car je vois pas trop d'où peut venir ton problème...

Sinon pour intialiser le modem à partir du liveCD je pense pas que ce soit possible, mais y a un truc sur gentoofr.org => http://www.gentoofr.org/gen.php/2002/07/28/5,0,1,0,0.html

le pb étant qu'ils considèrent que "ppp est configuré et que le pilote dispo sur

speedtouch.sourceforge.net fonctionne avec le micro-code dans /usr/local/share/." Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais au cas où je l'ai indiqué.

----------

## Sleeper

Sinon tu peux essayer de t'inspirer de ce que j'ai fait pour le modem Sagem F@st 800 : en gros : recompiler le driver, rp-pppoe et ppp et puis vogue la galere ( en utilisant le stage 1 du LiveCD) ..

Regarde le post sticky de ce forum..

----------

## pek

Merci, a vrai dire j'allais le faire ce soir....

Il ne me manque plus que imprimer toute la doc de gentoo, et on est parti!!!

Au fait, un truc me tracasse dans ton explication: pquoi a-tu besoin de faire un "make dep" ? Tu n'as pas besoin de recompiler le noyau (afin d'avoir le support PPP et tout ca....)

Merci

----------

## Sleeper

Le 

```
make dep
```

 n'est la que pour generer le modversions.h dont a besoin le driver ...

----------

## pek

Donc, si je comprends bien, pas besoin de compiler le noyau avant de compiler l'orginal pour gentoo??

Fantastique, j'ai maintenant tte la doc qu'il me faut, je cours chez moi essayer!!!!!!!!!

PS: priez pour moi s'il vous plait.....  :Wink: 

Et merci encore!!!

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Bon courage  :Smile: 

Moi en fait j'ai fait une bonne partie de l'installation en réseau local derrière un proxy NAT, donc c'était moins difficile...

----------

## pek

Ca y est ca a l'air de marcher....

un ping me dit qu'il envoie des paquets, et ifconfig me retourne quelque chose....

Ceal dit, impossible de faire un emerge sync, le serveur de gentoo a l'air de partir en sucette... (je ne peux meme pas me connecter avec IE)

Quelqu'un sait quelque chose?

----------

## pek

ca y est j'ai craque

Cette connection etait dans mes reves, ca n'a pas marche

s'il vous plait s'il quelqu'un a reussi a installer gentoo avec un speetouch usb, peut-il me dire comment faire???????

Merci

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je pense que le plus simple dans ce cas est de te rendre chez un pote avec une connexion haut débit partagée, et de faire l'install du réseau local, derrière un proxy NAT.

Tu pourras ensuite normalement installer sans aucun problême ton Speedtouch.

Normalement il suffit de faire un emerge speedtouch puis d'aller prendre le microcode et faire exactement ce que tu as fait (en n'oubliant pas de changer les différents fichiers pour les DNS et mots de passe...)

----------

## DuF

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec mat le ouf, un pote a été obligé d'utiliser le portable de son taf un soir,pour en faire une passerelle (routeur) afin de pouvoir installer la gentoo avec le speedtouch, après y a pas de souci, emerge speedtouch, copier le fichier mgmt.o dans /usr/share/speedtouch et indiquer dans les fichiers de conf tes paramètres, tout est indiqué, il est vrai que le pb c'est d'avoir le fameux package speedtouch.

----------

## pek

Ben en fait, je pensais installer une install mini (suse en config minimaliste par example) et installer gentoo a partir de cette distrib, car je suis sur que les drivers marchent.... (beaucoup de gens ont reussi, alors pquoi pas moi???)

Je pense que mes probs ave suse viennent du fait que je branche mon modem avant toute chose, ce ui dooit generer des trucs a la con. De plus, suse installe un paquet de trucs a la con sans demander l'avis de l'utilisateur....(a part si on choisit de visualiser a peu pres 2000 packages)

Quelqu'un a des idees??

Et c'est clair ce serait bien de suivre l'idee de matt le ouf, mais je ne connais personne qui a un reseau local, et de toutes facon, je n'ai pas vraiment envie de deplacer ma becane, car je n'ai aucun de moyens de transports que le bus et le metro, et j'ai trop besoin de mon systeme pour risquer ca  :Smile: 

Merci qd meme, je vous tiendrai au courant le plus tot possible  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je suppose que tu n'as pas d'autre PC chez toi...

Sinon suffit d'install Win98 dessus avec un proxy NAT (oui, je sais, c'est pas bien d'utiliser Windows  :Razz: ) et là le tour est pratiquement joué.

Ton idée d'installer à partir d'une autre distribution peut aussi fonctionner, il me semble que quelques personnes du forum ont fait comme ça...

----------

## DuF

oui effectivement moi j'ai installer la gentoo depuis une mandrake8.2 (que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs).

Quand on fait une install depuis une autre distribution nux il faut faire attention à certains points, comme les variables de locale (LC_ALL, LANG, etc.... qu'il faut mettre à posix, sinon ça foire au make dep lors de la compilation du noyau) et en plus c pratique par exemple car on peut lancer un emerge KDE depuis l'environnement chroot sous le linux actuel, ça permet de garder le PC disponible plutot que d'être obligé d'attendre un emerge KDE sans pouvoir rien faire en même temps (c juste un exemple, moi j'utilise pas KDE  :Smile:  )

----------

## Ratonlaveur

Personnellement j'ai un routeur NAT qui fonctionne sous FREESCO, une distrib qui tien  sur une disquette et qui est ultra simple à installer. La version 0.27 est beaucoup plus stable que la dernière version 0.30.

Le problème c'est que c'est une routeur qui utilise un noyaux 2.0.x et donc ne gère pas l'USB de natif et donc il faut le patché en 2.2.X pour avoir l'USB sinon il existe aussi IPCOP ou Smoothwall qui est un peu plus gourmande.

Disons que la solution du NAT permet de réutiliser une vieux PC (Pentium 100 pourquoi pas) comme passerelle ce qui évite de s'enquiuiner avec la configuration de pppoe ou ppd pour l'installation.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Ratonlaveur wrote:*   

> Disons que la solution du NAT permet de réutiliser une vieux PC (Pentium 100 pourquoi pas) comme passerelle ce qui évite de s'enquiuiner avec la configuration de pppoe ou ppd pour l'installation.

 

Un Pentium 100 peut être pas, faut quand même un port USB pour le Speedtouch, mais c'est vrai que c'est assez agréable d'avoir un routeur pour installer gentoo, c'est beaucoup plus pratique...

----------

## Sleeper

Ben les cartes PCI->USB marchent bien avec un Pentium 100 .... et sont bien supportees par le kernel ...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Effectivement, je n'avais pas pensé à ça...

----------

